
On podcast analytics issues: why iHeart Media Pods seem to dominate the charts - thedarkginger
https://podnews.net/article/iheartmedia-analytics-are-wrong
======
thedarkginger
not my OC, but I think it's interesting how challenging creating a unified
leaderboard for podcasts is because measurement is so bad today.

